# Which oil to use on 2007 Jetta 2.5 with 121k miles?



## KRayKeeling (Mar 30, 2009)

I usually use Castrol Syntec 5w40 in my 2007 Jetta 2.5 SE... it has 121,000 miles so now I'm wondering if I should still spend the money on that oil ($9 per quart here in SWFL) or can I use a different oil now that my car has such high mileage?


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

This is a non turbo engine with a large oil capacity (> 6.0 qts). You can safely run a thick conventional oil like a 15w-40, mixed fleet oil (CJ-4/SM rated), with no issues. These are all very good products that hold up very well. I was doing some comparison of specs the other day for another application and the oil I'd use the the Mobil "Delvac 1300 Super". It has significantly better high temperature properties than similar offerings from Shell and Chevron.

For relatively cooler weather, all these oils also come in a SAE 10w-30 grade. So you could go to the thinner stuff for ambient temps below say 50F.

TS


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey, where in south fla?? Lets meet up...

Text me or pm me 9544712709

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i would recommend trying the liqui moly products. i have been using their 5w40 religiously every 5k for the past three years and the car runs great!


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Use an oil that is VW 502 approved. Running conventional oil in the 2.5 will cause lifter issues (reported years ago). Follow what VW says to use, not what someone on a forum says will work. They are not going to cover your warranty should an issue arise.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*not a bad idea*



shawng said:


> Use an oil that is VW 502 approved. Running conventional oil in the 2.5 will cause lifter issues (reported years ago). Follow what VW says to use, not what someone on a forum says will work. They are not going to cover your warranty should an issue arise.


 lots of experts here, no-one that will cover a thing.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

I own a repair shop and we are very meticulous about using vehicle approved oils so as to not void a warranty. I would NEVER recommend a conventional oil to be used in a vehicle where the manufacturer demands synthetic. The 2.5 is somewhat sensitive to what oil is used.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

gmikel said:


> lots of experts here, no-one that will cover a thing.


What do you mean??

What do you want to know??

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*go with the manufacturer*



thygreyt said:


> What do you mean??
> 
> What do you want to know??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


nobody else counts! lots of people here believe they know everything, na! anyone can make a recommendation, but what is it based on?

whatever


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Oil is like religion, everyone believes in their own thing.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

gmikel said:


> nobody else counts! lots of people here believe they know everything, na! anyone can make a recommendation, but what is it based on?
> 
> whatever


Lol, my recommendation is based on dyno charts, and oil analysis by blackstone labs.

And as an engineer I think I can say I have some tech knowledge to back it up...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

No disrespect, but dyno charts and oil analysis will only tell you which oil performs better in a given engine, not whether the oil conforms to the manufactures spec. If you told me you tested a bunch of 502 spec'd oils and brand X is the best, I would accept that and respect the results. 
My beef is with the suggestion to run conventional oil in the 2.5. Misinformation that can cause damage is not good.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

shawng said:


> No disrespect, but dyno charts and oil analysis will only tell you which oil performs better in a given engine, not whether the oil conforms to the manufactures spec. If you told me you tested a bunch of 502 spec'd oils and brand X is the best, I would accept that and respect the results.
> My beef is with the suggestion to run conventional oil in the 2.5. Misinformation that can cause damage is not good.


Exactly, i agree. In this specific case, since op ans i share the same engine, im recomending him to use liqui moky 5w-40 oil which is fully synthetic, and ive found it to perform absolutely phenomenal.
Very minimal wear, low friction and good mpg. 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*blackstone*



thygreyt said:


> Exactly, i agree. In this specific case, since op ans i share the same engine, im recomending him to use liqui moky 5w-40 oil which is fully synthetic, and ive found it to perform absolutely phenomenal.
> Very minimal wear, low friction and good mpg.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


great for fleets, heavy equiptment, railroads, over the road truckers, tugboats, etc.. your uoa is just that, your uoa, one size does not fit all. have you ever seen a truely bad uoa when done on a reasonable interval? sure if you work hard you'll find one, but not many. engineering degrees do not ensure common sense. sorry, and not to mention, your long strand polymers are short, surface tension weak and detergent does not seem to keep contaminents in suspension. i don't have a clue? use a recommended oil, change it regularely and everyone will be fine, it's not that hard.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

gmikel said:


> great for fleets, heavy equiptment, railroads, over the road truckers, tugboats, etc.. your uoa is just that, your uoa, one size does not fit all. have you ever seen a truely bad uoa when done on a reasonable interval? sure if you work hard you'll find one, but not many. engineering degrees do not ensure common sense. sorry, and not to mention, your long strand polymers are short, surface tension weak and detergent does not seem to keep contaminents in suspension. i don't have a clue? use a recommended oil, change it regularely and everyone will be fine, it's not that hard.


I have no clue on why you are arguing.... Liqui moly is 502 aproved...

I never said nor suggested you had no clue. Who said that one size fits all??

Get off your high horse, read and calm the eff down.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*you got no clue*



thygreyt said:


> I have no clue on why you are arguing.... Liqui moly is 502 aproved...
> 
> I never said nor suggested you had no clue. Who said that one size fits all??
> 
> ...


exactly!


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

For many years the standard oil for European engines was a petroleum based 15w-40 that met the ACEA A3/B3, or previous CMCC specs for gas & diesel engines. Due to the desirability of standing up to autobahn use, this grade was recommended even for cold weather driving down to -15C. It was also the thinnest multi-grade recommended for hot weather use up to +40C(104F). 

Within the past fifteen years (since the late 1990's), low viscosity synthetic lubes have come to take over the new vehicle market in Germany. However there's nothing wrong with using a 15w-40 in some of these old school, European engines that aren't turbo or supercharged. The Group II+, based commercial engine oils are far superior to the conventional lubricants of fifteen years ago. I would simply stick to more conservative service intervals and I wouldn't use them in extremely cold (


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

What is the recommended (by VW) viscosity range for normal (neither very hot not very cold) temperatures? 
I like fairly low cold viscosity (5W or even 0W) and high hot viscosity (-40). 
My VAG turbo cars run the 0W-40 Mobil 1 European Spec (or the German Castrol European Spec). 
Can i run 0W-40 in the 2.5? (Mine is 2009 Jetta, mostly city driving).


----------

